# (solved) Help setting up shorewall

## <3

I am pretty newb when it comes to networking and security. Anyways I am trying to set up a simple shorewall firewall on my laptop. I emerged shorewall with the doc use flag and copied the Sample/Universal config files to /etc/shorewall as instructed in the shorewall universal configuration.

Now when I run shorewall check I get this error

 *Quote:*   

> # shorewall check
> 
> Checking...
> 
> Processing /etc/shorewall/params ...
> ...

 

I searched the kernel and the only thing with the word "multiport" in it has been compiled in and I don't know how to add it to iptables. Can someone point me into what I should do next?Last edited by <3 on Mon Jun 06, 2011 5:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## griever

I ran into this with shorewall too.

Maybe this is what you already have enabled in your kernel but I'll offer it up as a suggestion...

Under Networking Support --> Networking Options --> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) --> Core Netfilter Configuration --> "multiport" Multiple port match support

I have this compiled into my kernel (2.6.38-gentoo-r6). Shorewall went on to say I needed a few other things enabled, one at a time, so there were multiple kernel compiles (compilations?) that followed.

Hope that helps.

----------

## <3

I don't seem to have this option for ""multiport" Multiple port ". I am running the same kernel version as you.

----------

## <3

Found it! I guess I needed to have "Advanced netfilter configuration" enabled in order to see that option. Thx for your help. I wouldn't have found this otherwise.

----------

## griever

Did you say "yes" to "advanced netfilter configuration"? It's the item right above the "core netfilter configuration" menu item. If not, then the option for the multiport doesn't show up in the "core netfilter configuration" submenu.

----------

